# Looking for a shop manual



## ErikC (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi I am looking for a shop manual for a 270 -WUA OHV 208cc engine. 
Is there a link or a pdf copy available? 
Thanks
Erik


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF 
it's in the cub cadet area in a sticky at the top


----------



## ErikC (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you for the help


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF ErikC










.


----------

